# Asturias❓



## rubytwo (Jun 22, 2015)

We've been looking at properties in Asturias.

Is there anyone who can give us some insight on what to expect from life in Asturias eg amenities, climate, access to healthcare etc


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

rubytwo said:


> We've been looking at properties in Asturias.
> 
> Is there anyone who can give us some insight on what to expect from life in Asturias eg amenities, climate, access to healthcare etc


Hello,
there is some(limited) info in this thread
http://www.expatforum.com/expats/spain-expat-forum-expats-living-spain/411482-asturias.html
Scroll down and you'll find links to similar threads at the bottom of the page.
Also look for Northen Spain, North, Gijon etc in the search facility and it's also a good idea to look at the FAQ's for Spain with a cup of tea/ coffee/ wine at hand..


----------



## Williams2 (Sep 15, 2013)

rubytwo said:


> We've been looking at properties in Asturias.
> 
> Is there anyone who can give us some insight on what to expect from life in Asturias eg amenities, climate, access to healthcare etc


It's little England in Northern Spain, as far as climate's concerned and life revolves around the 3 cities
of Aviles, Gijon and Oviedo. All within relatively short driving distance of each other. Unless your
thinking of venturing out in the sticks ?


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Williams2 said:


> Fortunately I've found the perfect place by the sea which for amenities boasts
> 2 Alimerka's, a Supercor and a Familia supermercado, complete with my very own
> English speaking GP and the sandy beach comes in handy as well. Who can ask for
> anything more ?


Shame on you Williams for mentioning 4 supermarkets without mentioning the breathtaking scenery, the woods, the mountains and the first class quality food.
You could be in Weston super Mare for all we know with the list of things that you've mentioned


----------



## Williams2 (Sep 15, 2013)

Pesky Wesky said:


> Shame on you Williams for mentioning 4 supermarkets without mentioning the breathtaking scenery, the woods, the mountains and the first class quality food.
> You could be in Weston super Mare for all we know with the list of things that you've mentioned


Of course - it has all that as well. The scenery is beautiful but there again the OP was inquiring
about the amenities, etc. Lol.


----------



## rubytwo (Jun 22, 2015)

Williams2 said:


> OP was inquiring
> about the amenities, etc. Lol.


Ansloutely! ALL information is good. We're trying to get a real sense of what life would be like living in Asturias.

I can't actually see anything about Supermarkets.....


----------



## rubytwo (Jun 22, 2015)

Pesky Wesky said:


> Hello,
> there is some(limited) info in this thread
> http://www.expatforum.com/expats/spain-expat-forum-expats-living-spain/411482-asturias.html


Thank you. I actually did search Asturias so I'm not sure how I missed that one:confused2:


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

rubytwo said:


> Ansloutely! ALL information is good. We're trying to get a real sense of what life would be like living in Asturias.
> 
> I can't actually see anything about Supermarkets.....


These are supemarkets.


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

rubytwo said:


> We've been looking at properties in Asturias.
> 
> Is there anyone who can give us some insight on what to expect from life in Asturias eg amenities, climate, access to healthcare etc


You haven't put your nationality nor age and that might effect the access you have to healthcare.
I expect you already know that Asturias is very rural and the size of the place will determine whether you have a health centre nearby or not.
I think the climate is better thanthe UK, but it is is a lot rainier than most places (all?) south of Madrid anda lot greener for that!


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Pesky Wesky said:


> These are supemarkets.


Sorry
These are supermarkets


> 2 Alimerka's, a Supercor and a Familia supermercado


----------



## rubytwo (Jun 22, 2015)

Pesky Wesky said:


> You haven't put your nationality nor age and that might effect the access you have to healthcare.
> 
> I expect you already know that Asturias is very rural and the size of the place will determine whether you have a health centre nearby or not.
> 
> I think the climate is better thanthe UK, but it is is a lot rainier than most places (all?) south of Madrid anda lot greener for that!



I have Maltese and Australian citizenship and I'm married to an Australian. We assume that we'll need private Health insurance although I'm investigating whether I can get a S1 form from Malta. Health insurance is certainly the part of the move that we've moved the most slowly on so far.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## rubytwo (Jun 22, 2015)

Still on the subject of Asturias but (unfortunately) also about money, can anyone proved the regional tax rate bands for Asturias. We hadn't factored in the additional regional tax levies to our calculations


----------



## rubytwo (Jun 22, 2015)

rubytwo said:


> Still on the subject of Asturias but (unfortunately) also about money, can anyone proved the regional tax rate bands for Asturias. We hadn't factored in the additional regional tax levies to our calculations


So no one I living Asturias and paying income tax?

In my effort to answer my own question I found these two resources.

https://sedemovil.asturias.es/bopa/2014/10/29/2014-18057.pdf

Spanish tax rates and allowances for 2015.

On page five of the first document there is a table containing (I think) the regional tax band rates for Asturias. The second link contains details of the Spanish state tax rate as well as the Regional rates for Madrid.

Would I be correct in assuming that the tax liability in Asturias will be (approximately) the Regional rates from the first document as well as the State rates from the second page?


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

We do have a couple of regular posters in the area, though they don't visit the forum every day. 
I'm sure they submit tax returns, but maybe they haven't dug that deeply. 
I know I haven't - I leave it to my gestor. 
I wasn't aware that I might be paying two lots of income tax. 
Can anyone confirm if we pay both regional and national tax on our income?


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

xabiachica said:


> We do have a couple of regular posters in the area, though they don't visit the forum every day.
> I'm sure they submit tax returns, but maybe they haven't dug that deeply.
> I know I haven't - I leave it to my gestor.
> I wasn't aware that I might be paying two lots of income tax.
> Can anyone confirm if we pay both regional and national tax on our income?


Apparently our income tax has 50% to do with the region and 50% national. The regional tax can differ and this is reflected in the tax declaration when we do it.
From this child like explanation it is evident that I know nothing about this and have leaned the info from OH, but someone else will probably know more about it.
How about Advoco?


----------



## rubytwo (Jun 22, 2015)

Pesky Wesky said:


> Apparently our income tax has 50% to do with the region and 50% national.



In that case, if that is the case, would the benefits of any double taxation treaty apply to both national and regional levels?



Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Pesky Wesky said:


> Apparently our income tax has 50% to do with the region and 50% national. The regional tax can differ and this is reflected in the tax declaration when we do it.
> From this child like explanation it is evident that I know nothing about this and have leaned the info from OH, but someone else will probably know more about it.
> How about Advoco?


Advoco is a good idea 

Are we hopeless not knowing about this? 
I'm not sure tbh. It has to be paid, so I pay it


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

rubytwo said:


> In that case, if that is the case, would the benefits of any double taxation treaty apply to both national and regional levels?
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


You only make one tax return, so I can't see how


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

rubytwo said:


> In that case, if that is the case, would the benefits of any double taxation treaty apply to both national and regional levels?
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


I am, obviously, not the right person to give any information or opinion about this. You need to go to the tax authorities themselves with this query imo, and if that means getting a translator in, so be it. If it's an important part of your move here then....



xabiachica said:


> Advoco is a good idea
> 
> Are we hopeless not knowing about this?
> I'm not sure tbh. It has to be paid, so I pay it


I am seriously shocked by what I don't know sometimes.
On the other hand I am pleasantly surprised to see how well I can handle other areas. (I was able to tell OH something about autónomos the other day!!)
As far as money matters go I am a complete infant and if I didn't have an economist husband would definitely have to have an accountant/ gestor/ guardian angel in my midst


----------



## rubytwo (Jun 22, 2015)

Pesky Wesky said:


> You need to go to the tax authorities themselves with this query imo, and if that means getting a translator in, so be it. If it's an important part of your move here then....



Believe me I've tried. I've attempted contact with both the Tax Authorities and the embassy in Australia. I've also had a friend in Lisbon attempt to contact from there.......right now it is the most important consideration for our move.




Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

rubytwo said:


> Believe me I've tried. I've attempted contact with both the Tax Authorities and the embassy in Australia. I've also had a friend in Lisbon attempt to contact from there.......right now it is the most important consideration for our move.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Most of the talking to tax authorities goes on by a personal visit or by email for which you may need an eletronic signature.
Maybe open another thread about getting in direct contact with the tax authorities in Spain from abroad??


----------



## rubytwo (Jun 22, 2015)

Pesky Wesky said:


> Most of the talking to tax authorities goes on by a personal visit or by email for which you may need an eletronic signature.
> 
> Maybe open another thread about getting in direct contact with the tax authorities in Spain from abroad??



Thanks. Will keep trying. Financial realities have already resulted in a major rethink of our plans. We certainly need to ensure that we have a good grasp of all the implications of our move.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rubytwo (Jun 22, 2015)

xabiachica said:


> Advoco is a good idea


Is Advoco a member of the forum?

I thought that I would try sending them a private message but the username came back as invalid.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

rubytwo said:


> Is Advoco a member of the forum?
> 
> I thought that I would try sending them a private message but the username came back as invalid.


I'm on my phone so can't link , but Advoco is a well known accounting & legal company with a very good website with clear explanations in English .
Google 'Advoco Spain'


----------



## rubytwo (Jun 22, 2015)

xabiachica said:


> I'm on my phone so can't link , but Advoco is a well known accounting & legal company with a very good website with clear explanations in English .
> Google 'Advoco Spain'


Thank you. Found them. Unfortunately they're not accepting any new clients or requests for information.

Based on the link below it seems that 100% of taxable income is taxed at both State and Regional levels. I couldn't find anything to support the idea of a 50/50 split between the state and regions.

Spanish income tax rates 2015 by region (comunidad)


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

rubytwo said:


> Thank you. Found them. Unfortunately they're not accepting any new clients or requests for information.
> 
> Based on the link below it seems that 100% of taxable income is taxed at both State and Regional levels. I couldn't find anything to support the idea of a 50/50 split between the state and regions.
> 
> Spanish income tax rates 2015 by region (comunidad)


The idea is that the tax I have to pay, in the region that I am, for example is divided equally between state and region at 9,5% for each making a total of 19%.
This info is actually slightly out of date because I currently pay 15% IRPF, _Impuesto sobre la Renta de las Personas Físicas, _but the idea is the same at 50% each (in the Madrid region) Not sure what's happening in Asturias though


----------



## Lynn R (Feb 21, 2014)

Pesky Wesky said:


> The idea is that the tax I have to pay, in the region that I am, for example is divided equally between state and region at 9,5% for each making a total of 19%.
> This info is actually slightly out of date because I currently pay 15% IRPF, _Impuesto sobre la Renta de las Personas Físicas, _but the idea is the same at 50% each (in the Madrid region) Not sure what's happening in Asturias though


It is the same in Andalucia, the total tax due is divided between state and region.


----------

